# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  3D printing with Multi Jet Fusion technology, Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Hewlett-Packard Company

Home page - www8.hp.com/us/en/commercial-printers/floater/3Dprinting.html

----------


## Airicist

HP Multi Jet Fusion™ Technology: Limitless potential for 3D Printing 

Published on Oct 29, 2014




> HP Multi Jet Fusion Technology enables the world to realize the full potential of 3D printing in fully functional parts.
> 
> HP transforming agents could control texture, friction, strength, elasticity, electrical properties, thermal properties, and more. Imagine a single part, with stiffness optimized in some areas, elasticity in others. Or wear resistance and friction customized where needed. Or imagine printing a complete electromechanical module in a single 3D build, without requiring further assembly.
> 
> HP's full system solutions could allow inventors to design and build assemblies that have form and function surpassing what can be imagined and manufactured today.
> 
> The list of future possibilities seems endless.

----------

